# Complete listing of the iicsetw commands?



## rowlandhills (Oct 6, 2003)

I've recently tweaked my TiVo to run mode 0 and also used iicsetw to get component output and luminance/colour correction. However, it still doesn't look quite right to me, in particular faces sometimes look a bit orange (and not just David Dickinson!).

I currently have the following in my rc.sysinit.author:



> #
> # Setup output to give component over SCART
> #
> /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x3A 15 &
> ...


I'd like to play around with a few other things until I get an image I'm happy with, but I'm not sure which ones to adjust. Is there a complete list somewhere of what registers do what?

Thanks,

Rowland


----------



## rowlandhills (Oct 6, 2003)

I guess that there isn't a list anywhere then...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

A number of chips are accessible via the I2C interface addressed by iicsetw.

The datasheet for the video decoder is referenced in this post.


----------



## rowlandhills (Oct 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, I get a "Page not available" when I click those links. Anyone have the PDF's elsewhere?


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

The technicalities are way over my head, but try searching the Philips site. ie.

http://www.search.philips.com/search/search?h=semi&l=global&s=semi&i=all&f=all&q=SAA7118

Certainly you can get to

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/cgi-bin/pldb/pip/SAA7118E/V1/M5.html#datasheet


----------



## rowlandhills (Oct 6, 2003)

As a point of interest, further fiddling resulted in good settings of:



> #
> # Correct luminance and colour
> #
> /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 25 &
> /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x39 17 &


which seem quite extreme, since most people seem to use 19,20 or 21 for both.

Maybe I'm weird 

Screen has been properly setup with DVE to suit my DVD player.


----------

